# Any Old Martin Guru's Out There?



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

If I were to hazard a guess, it would be 1973-1974.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

http://archeryhistory.com/compounds/pics/70/ocelot76.jpg


----------



## Raineman71 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mid to late '70's. When they lost the brackets and finished the limbs, they became Cobra's. Notice the riser shape.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I figured it must have been sometime around what you guys think. I don't plan on shooting her. I have had a good time showing her off to my friends and will continue showing it in the future and telling stories about the old man.


----------

